# You got sucked to the game.



## Artboy1 (Apr 11, 2022)

Today you was sucked to the last game that you played, what is this game?

Update: describe the most worse thing that can happen to you.
Update - 18 April: now, instead of most worse thing, you should describe the most ridiculous thing.

Update: describe first thing that will happen to you.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 11, 2022)

.....oh great, now I'm going to have to deal with that prophet with the stock ticker beard again, as I got sucked into the world of *Warframe*.

EDIT:  Okay, I see the update, and Nef Anyo isn't the worst thing.  It's actually kind of hard to spot the worst thing, as it's different for players vs. residents of the game world.  I'd say in-universe it's probably the effects of the Infestation.


----------



## лОРИк (Apr 11, 2022)

готика


----------



## Rimna (Apr 11, 2022)

World of warcraft. Not bad, this means that I can't truly die - at worst I'll respawn once per week if I'm a raid or mythic dungeon boss. But I am dependant on the server running.


----------



## Artboy1 (Apr 11, 2022)

A little update: now you also have to describe what is the worse thing that can happen to you in there.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 11, 2022)

Ace Combat.

Missile. Missile.  Missile....


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 11, 2022)

Looney Tunes:  World of Mayhem.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 11, 2022)

Super Mario 3D World
Falling down the pit countless times, being hit by gigantic cannonballs with a shark face, being squashed by falling boulders, getting trapped between a side-scrolling screen and a wall, being bullied by my co-op partner, ... At least I can always respawn inside a flying bubble


----------



## Rayd (Apr 11, 2022)

rocky: legends on PS2.

i could get punched in the head by ivan drago, not the worst death ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 11, 2022)

I got sucked into Call of Duty and immediately got spawn killed.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 11, 2022)

I got sucked in Elden Ring.
Option 1: I make all of my fantasies come true
Option 2: _I die trying..._


----------



## Yastreb (Apr 11, 2022)

Civilization 5. I was in a war against another civilization and there was this one city state which I liberated 5 times in a row and the enemy always took it again. I also nuked the city about half a dozen times. The population went down by 95 %.

Worst case: I live in that city state.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 11, 2022)

ACNH. I have four kitties on my island  so... yay


----------



## Foxridley (Apr 11, 2022)

Last game I played was Metroid Prime. If I'm not killed by the wildlife or space pirates, there's a chance I'll be  exposed to Phazon and die of radiation poisoning. Fun


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 11, 2022)

BF2042.

I probably end up as the old broad.
Oh well I shouldn't be sad, that's just how it works out sometimes.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 11, 2022)

_May the gods have *mercy on my soul.




*_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 11, 2022)

I get sucked into modded Avatar: Last Airbender Crusader Kings 2. I am a sandbender king attempting to unify the desert. 

The worst that can happen is another decades long civil war happens or the still living Avatar Kyoshi comes for me.


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 12, 2022)

Oh no, i got sucked into the Cool Math Games database, because thats the most my computer will run. Why do all of these games involve death? The worst thing that can happen is…well, i can fall into a pit of lava, fall onto spikes, fall into space…and several other things!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 17, 2022)

We're gonna die in three days. Better do some side quests.


----------



## Artboy1 (Apr 18, 2022)

New rule: Now, instead of the most worse thing that can happen to you, you should describe the most ridiculous thing that can happen.


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 18, 2022)

I could be stuck looking for pineapples FOREVER (still Cool Math Games)


----------



## Bluefangcat (Apr 19, 2022)

Team fortress 2! Not looking forward to those random crits, but hey, the snacks during friendly parties'll be great!


----------



## Artboy1 (Oct 6, 2022)

Gacha Club.

Definitely will be dressed up in ridiculous outfit.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 6, 2022)

Grand Theft Auto
I'm either mugged for $5 or saved by Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 6, 2022)

first creeper world game...

aaaaaaa all destroying blue goo


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 6, 2022)

Fine.  Deadpool.  The Video Game.

Just question what life decisions and bad luck put you in it.


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Oct 6, 2022)

Planescape: Torment

At least I get to hang out with a floating skull I guess.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 6, 2022)

I got sucked into the game of Life without my consent.

I just realized I can only be sucked into one game at a time.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Oct 7, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> Today you was sucked to the last game that you played, what is this game?
> 
> Update: describe the most worse thing that can happen to you.
> Update - 18 April: now, instead of most worse thing, you should describe the most ridiculous thing.
> ...


Skyrim.
Already dropped Alduin.  Now pursuing Harkon's demise.  Then we'll polish off the Emperor, just for the lolz...
I'd do quite well in that world/Universe/Setting!
Worse thing?  Contract mange?  Fleas/ticks/internal parasites (all icky in their own right).
Most ridiculous?  Have Animal Control nab me?

;-)


----------



## AniwayasSong (Oct 7, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ace Combat.
> 
> Missile. Missile.  Missile....


I have to!
It's compulsory at this point!-
'Danger Zone!'


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 7, 2022)

AniwayasSong said:


> Skyrim.
> Already dropped Alduin.  Now pursuing Harkon's demise.  Then we'll polish off the Emperor, just for the lolz...
> I'd do quite well in that world/Universe/Setting!
> Worse thing?  Contract mange?  Fleas/ticks/internal parasites (all icky in their own right).
> ...


Dibella guide me...


----------



## AniwayasSong (Oct 7, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Dibella guide me...


Oh, you MISCHIEF!  
(I luv eet!)


----------



## AlmostSams (Oct 12, 2022)

Sonic Riders. Guess I'm gonna have to learn how to ride a hoverboard... or break my body trying.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 12, 2022)

Im in Crusader Kings 2.
Im the King of Kings of the Persian Empire. Im also a flareon.
Im fabulously powerful and wealthy.
My jolteon sister is also my concubine.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 13, 2022)

Oh heck naw, I got the Unusual Burning Dicehat and now I am constantly burning.
Maybe not, they seem fine with it in TF2. It's okay though, I have a Genuine Ham shank as food... Until I find a heavy to give me their unique sandvich.


----------



## Average_Lurker (Oct 13, 2022)

Garry's Mod.
Guess I'm free to do whatever I want.
Wait, who's that person running towards me? Why does his revolver read "remover"?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 13, 2022)

Spyro the Dragon. Cool :>


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 14, 2022)

Alien races' countless attempt to take over our home, everyone trying to shoot and stab me wherever I go, multiple shifts of timespace.... But most importantly, a supertemporal, paraversal HORSE wanna kidnap me for their 'games'...

...I'll just stay home even in that universe...

Welcome to Destiny 2, guardian!


----------



## Thatguywholikesfood (Oct 24, 2022)

oh no (warcrimes & cannibalism)

rimworld lol


----------



## Pogo (Nov 3, 2022)

Idk know why but i'm pretty sure everything on this island is an illusion. The animals talk, the furniture is made of leaves and the food here never spoils. 

I really don't mind if its all an illusion though. The ambiance here is incredibly pleasant. That and the neighbors are fun to chat with.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 3, 2022)

I got sucked into the techno-future world of Stray. 

I felt right at home and started wandering with the cat. He left for the mission, but I stayed in that peaceful human-free world and had a long happy contented time!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 3, 2022)

Deep Rock Galactic

Get absolutely hammered drinking with the dwarves


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 3, 2022)

Fatal Frame Maiden of Black Water, chasing ghosts with the camera obscura


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 4, 2022)

I'm in a 64-bit board game, working hard for the money (and the stars)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 4, 2022)

Help!!! I'm in debt to Tom Nook! HELP!!!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 4, 2022)

From the games that I really like to return to: Terraria, Minecraft, Stardew Valley, Dota 2, League of Legends, Armello, craft the world, dont starve together.
I want to play minecraft again, I saw the mod "7 days to die I played this game, the mod must be great.



Spoiler: Unfortunately, I'm a reclusive owl, and I play alone.


----------



## Borophagus Sarcophagus (Nov 4, 2022)

I am tarnished.
Try fingers, but hole?


----------



## Kyrick (Nov 7, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> Today you was sucked to the last game that you played, what is this game?


Dude, im really sorry, but the way you worded that made me instantly think of this >>>


----------



## WhiteFur (Nov 20, 2022)

Overwatch.

What’s the worse that could happen? *ends up getting spawn camped and headshotted over and over again by Kiriko while working with a terrible team*
Everything’s just fine…


Spoiler



*throws computer outside window


----------



## Inferndragon (Nov 20, 2022)

Oh god... Adventure Capitalist...
Why are there so much numbers... I can't even eat food I just sit there watching the earth get consumed by useless zombie ideas... 
So many freaking lemons... why do i need GOLD to make lemons more productive?

Jokes aside... Finally beat that blasted game earlier on today... Never again


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

Oh my god, no please no!



*P̶̛͖̳̦̜̫̓͆́̓͂̌̌̓̍̀̌̄͘͘͝ͅơ̵̜͎̤̖̠̍̀̾̈̀͗͛̍̀̏͌̓̽̀̚̕͝ķ̵̡̡̧̫̬̦̭̭̦̜̺̲͍͕͌̽̈́̈́̃͊̊̾̐́̏̚̕͜͜͝ę̸̢͍̩͍̠̰͎̭̝̹̼͙͔̬̞͇́̒͗̊̄̽͐̃̆́͌̔̈́͛̈͆̀̈̎͆̒̽̚͠͝m̶̢̦̭̬͇̼̻̯̫̻̙̲͚͂͋̈́̉̓́̄̇̒̒͋͌̊͜͠ȍ̶̘͇̃̂̃͗̈̂n̵͕͆̀̓̅̀̚ ̶͓͈͉͖̙͍͕̞͙̃̓̀̾͝V̷̡̨̡̢͕̝̩̠̣̰̣̤͙͔͈̣̲͉͚̺̪͂̄̉̌́̓͐̏̃͊̀̅̄̌̒ĭ̴̛̗̫̫͖͈̳̭̀̎͆̔̿̍̈́̀͑̈́ǫ̵̧̰͍̗̬̖̞̘̩̺̘̞̥̠̦̣͉͓͚̬͇̓͂l̷̛̝͓̲̭̭̥̫̖̞̜̾̓̅͂͆̐̐̌̾͋̂͋̐̈́͋̐͛̌̓͂͜ȩ̶̡̛̮̤̟̮̟̭̬͎͔̺̯͍̼̥̪̲̠͚̯̬̻̥̜́̇͑͐͆̃̒̂͂̈́͘̚͝ţ̴͕̗͔̮̰̼̗̦̫̱͐͌́͌̒͒͊̈͋̿͐̃̅̊͒̇̚͜



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnhhhhhhh!*


----------



## -Sliqq- (Dec 2, 2022)

Assetto Corsa. 

I'm forced race around S*lverstone in random Lotii for the rest of eternity.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

I am now Kyle Crane, the best survivor in the quarantine


----------



## fenchfletcher (Dec 7, 2022)

Oh no...
The last game I played was Forager...
Forever stuck in a loop of collecting things.


----------

